# Warum werden User ausgesperrt?????



## Christa (25 August 2005)

Hallo Forenbetreiber,
wie soll man den Leuten, die von Shortpay [...] worden sind helfen wenn die Threads gesperrt werden. Sollte nicht genau diese Seite dazu beitragen solchen Firmen [...]??
Ich überlasse es jedem selbst sich in Urteil zu bilden. Fakt ist, sämtliche Beiträge die Shortpay betreffen werden gesperrt 
*und die absolute Härte ist, dass meine IP Adresse gesperrt wurde und mir der Zugriff auf das Forum verwehrt werden sollte!!!!*
Dazu müsst ihr etwas früher aufstehen, denn da bin ich Fachmann  und morgen geht alles und zwar wirklich *ALLES* zur Staatsanwaltschaft.....

Gruß

_[Bitte die NUBs zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Es gibt einen aktiven Thread zu dem Thema. Mehrere schaden der Übersichtlichkeit. (bh)]_


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2005)

Dir hat niemand die IP-Adresse gesperrt.
Wir haben hier ein vollautomatisches System, das jeden Zugriff bewertet und bei bestimmten Verstößen den User aussperrt.
Ich könnte Dir also genausogut unterstellen, dass Du an Sachen herumgefingert hast, die Dich nichts angehen.
Das tue ich aber nicht, da auch unser System nicht perfekt ist und gelegentlich  die "falschen" erwischt.
Also lass bitte auch die Unterstellungen, dass Dir  hier willentlich ein Themenbereich gesperrt wird. Dazu gibt es keinen Grund.


----------

